# A good read



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thought this was quite interesting.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry, Ernie when I click on the attachment it ask if its ok for a download. Sorry but I do not do those. I got a virus one time on a download similar and will never repeat my past mistake.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Michael

They say fools rush in where Angels fear to tread. What can I say, I’m no Angel. I tried to open Ernieg’s attachment. I know you are just dying to know what you are missing so I’ll share with you what I found. After a few false starts, I was able to get Note Pad to extract the following: 
__________________

So a 2 letter word has a hundred completely different meanings. So what is this stuff about English being easy? 

There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meaning than any other two-letter word, and that is "UP."

It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we waken in the morning, why do we wake UP?

At a meeting, why does a topic come UP? Why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?

We call UP our friends And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car.

At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses.

To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed UP is special.

And this UP is confusing: 
A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. 
We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night.

We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!

To be knowledgeable of the proper uses of UP, look UP the word in the dictionary. In a desk size dictionary, the word up, takes UP almost 1/4th the page and definitions add UP to about thirty.

If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more.

When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP . When the sun comes out we say it is clearing UP.

When it rains, it wets UP the earth. When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry UP.

One could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, for now my time is UP, so............. 

I'll shut UP.....!

_________________

End of extraction. Hope you can sleep better now that you have seen the contents of Ernieg’s attachment. 

:cpu:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Where I'm from, when things break doun, they GO UP! "My transmission WENT UP!"


----------

